# ghost shrimp eggs



## dirtydutch4x (Mar 26, 2009)

first off let me say hi to everyone. now, i have just lost(died) a ghost shrimp with eggs that were growing. which got me wondering, if you were to remove the eggs would it be possible to incubate them and eventually hatch them? again just one of the crazy ponderings in my mind.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, it's doable, but hardly worth it.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I second TOS. Ghost shrimp are a dime a dozen. They breed like crazy and hatch half a trillion babies with every clutch. If you have enough for several to be breeding, then you will make up for that single lost clutch in no time.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Mar 26, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for the response, again just curious and all


----------

